# Walmart Commercial Theme Song



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

It's the Munsters theme song, and personally I hate Walmart and love the Miunsters, so
it BUGS me everytime they have a Halloween Commercial on...(*&*%&%$^%$^%$!!!!!
ok, I feel better now...


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

When in Walmart I hum and sing "down with the sickness" and replace the ending statemens of "mommy" with "Walmart".


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

davy2 said:


> It's the Munsters theme song, and personally I hate Walmart and love the Miunsters, so
> it BUGS me everytime they have a Halloween Commercial on...(*&*%&%$^%$^%$!!!!!
> ok, I feel better now...


why????

Walmart has almost everything you need at great prices......except good Halloween decorations anyway


----------



## Kimber53711 (Sep 22, 2009)

It is The Munsters theme song! And it drives me crazy too because it is my ring tone so I always think my phone is ringing when I hear that commercial!!


----------



## lucinda23 (Oct 29, 2009)

YES!!! That's it. The Munsters. Thank you so much for clearing that up for me. Now I am free to get some other song or theme stuck inside my head. I don't remember the Munster kid's name (was it Eddie?) but do you remember the front of his hair? It forms a "V" in the center of his forehead. On women I think it's called a "widows peak". There is a guy on Fox News in the late afternoon who has the same Munster hair - maybe it's him.

Thanks again for the mental health treatment.


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

it's called a widows peak on a man too, his name IS Eddie.......no thats not him on FOX news...


----------

